# Why vape cough syrup?



## IVapesDaNicotine

About a week or so ago i spoke to my neice. I was vaping outside and she asked me about vaping so i told her i vape because of nicotine addiction and that i enjoy it(i tend to be blunt with teens). Then she told me about her school where apparently the kids vape those high nic pod stick stuff. But apparently some of the kids are vaping cough syrup???? So they f out royally. As a guy who thinks everything(chemical or organic, poison or cure) should be legal to consenting adults. This bothered me. Could it be nice? how is the taste? and does it do that robot thing from southpark? or is it the new vaping tidepods? jk jk im writing semi satirically but WTF cough syrup????

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

What the hell is going on - because just the other day, I checked the WEIRDEST handcheck in a whatsapp group.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine

Is that the brand mmm... interesting lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA

Eish....I can see how this will end..

HEADLINES: Teen dies from vaping in SA

Meanwhile its because they vaping liquids they shouldn't vape!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Chukin'Vape

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> Is that the brand mmm... interesting lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

Chukin'Vape said:


> What the hell is going on - because just the other day, I checked the WEIRDEST handcheck in a whatsapp group.
> 
> View attachment 140805



it's only R23.59 a bottle 

*Ingredients:*
Theophylline 16.667mg, 5ml, Sodium Citrate 50mg, 5ml, Diphenhydramine Hcl 6.667mg, 5ml, Hydroxyethyl Theophylline 1.667mg, 5ml, Ammonium Chloride 120mg, 5ml Syrup

how desperate and stupid are these school kids !

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## RainstormZA

vicTor said:


> how desperate and stupid are these school kids !



And this is why we are having legislation... Because these stories go around and people get concerned about these things affecting school kids.

Someone I knew drank cough syrup to get high... She had to get help for it, drug addiction at its finest.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Hallucinated_

The brands on our shelves do not contain the chems countrys line the us has. So whats the point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

RainstormZA said:


> And this is why we are having legislation... Because these stories go around and people get concerned about these things affecting school kids.
> 
> Someone I knew drank cough syrup to get high... She had to get help for it, drug addiction at its finest.



You cannot legislate stupidity. That you find everywhere.

The cough syrup you still can buy at any store by anyone.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine

I hear its kind of been a thing for years. I knew an older man who told me at work one day that he didnt know heroin was bad because in his day it was in the cough syrup and that he'd drink a whole bottle and to go to sleep

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine

But something else is bugging me. Do any of you even know if cough syrup will vape? It might just be propaganda


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Is anybody willing to give it a bash and let us know.....? In the name of science of course.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

Chukin'Vape said:


> Is anybody willing to give it a bash and let us know.....? In the name of science of course.



I will but need a Skyfall for the test

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Metal_Geo

Whahahaha! I shall be stocking up on vapegear asap in case it gets outlawed as a drug delivery method! 

This is madness! That said.. People will try anything. Think about the first guy to look at a cow and decide to drink the first thing that comes out of them dangly things

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Carnival

RainstormZA said:


> And this is why we are having legislation... Because these stories go around and people get concerned about these things affecting school kids.
> 
> Someone I knew drank cough syrup to get high... She had to get help for it, drug addiction at its finest.



Yeah, pharmaceutical drugs can be just as problematic as the illegal type when it comes to addictions.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

omg @IVapesDaNicotine ..This could be the nail on the coffin for legislature...
I mean cough syrup? Really!!!


----------



## Spyro

It gives a good buzz. Still prefer vaping eyedrops though, they don't burn the throat as much.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## incredible_hullk

On a serious note this is ridiculous and will be death by legislation

On another note ... anyone got a clone minus the drugs... thinking 15% tfa Black cherry as a base

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

vicTor said:


> I will but need a Skyfall for the test


This can be arranged if you are in jhb. I'll bring the skyfall you bring the cough syrup and the test subject

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine

Ive decided to try the alcophyllex thing i have some clone rda's that are just laying there. All tests will be done with fresh cotton and i won't be puffing when i push the button, ill use a 1.5ohm round single coil on a taurus clone mtl rda and a 0.18ohm round tricoil stilare v3(styled 1-1 ) rda both will be sitting on my 200w pico dual as the rda's don't have hybrid pins... if it does not vape ill add some VG/PG to force the situation... I think i have some alcophylex from bronchitis last year. Ill check the medical cabinet and see any of them will vape. im not looking forward to cleanup i don't have an ultra-sonic cleaner. update: Looked around and found only allergex syrup for kids. I think the alcophyllex was used or thrown away

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal_Geo

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> Ive decided to try the alcophyllex thing i have some clone rda's that are just laying there. All tests will be done with fresh cotton and i won't be puffing when i push the button, ill use a 1.5ohm round single coil on a taurus clone mtl rda and a 0.18ohm round tricoil stilare v3(styled 1-1 ) rda both will be sitting on my 200w pico dual as the rda's don't have hybrid pins... if it does not vape ill add some VG/PG to force the situation... I think i have some alcophylex from bronchitis last year. Ill check the medical cabinet and see any of them will vape. im not looking forward to cleanup i don't have an ultra-sonic cleaner. update: Looked around and found only allergex syrup for kids. I think the alcophyllex was used or thrown away



Why not add anything that looks interesting to the experiment? You never know, vaping nasal spray and Red Pill might be the next fad cure for the winter cold!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> About a week or so ago i spoke to my neice. I was vaping outside and she asked me about vaping so i told her i vape because of nicotine addiction and that i enjoy it(i tend to be blunt with teens). Then she told me about her school where apparently the kids vape those high nic pod stick stuff. But apparently some of the kids are vaping cough syrup???? So they f out royally. As a guy who thinks everything(chemical or organic, poison or cure) should be legal to consenting adults. This bothered me. Could it be nice? how is the taste? and does it do that robot thing from southpark? or is it the new vaping tidepods? jk jk im writing semi satirically but WTF cough syrup????



You can not get high on cough syrup off the shelves bought in SA. Our products do not contain Codeine and other chemicals commenly found in other countrys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Eish this has been a real problem in Hawaii since 2015 already according to this article http://m.hawaiinewsnow.com/hawaiinewsnow/pm_/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=od:2SDwEa7V


----------



## Hallucinated_

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> About a week or so ago i spoke to my neice. I was vaping outside and she asked me about vaping so i told her i vape because of nicotine addiction and that i enjoy it(i tend to be blunt with teens). Then she told me about her school where apparently the kids vape those high nic pod stick stuff. But apparently some of the kids are vaping cough syrup???? So they f out royally. As a guy who thinks everything(chemical or organic, poison or cure) should be legal to consenting adults. This bothered me. Could it be nice? how is the taste? and does it do that robot thing from southpark? or is it the new vaping tidepods? jk jk im writing semi satirically but WTF cough syrup????


The cough syryp you are looking for are those that contain opioids. Goodluck finding some in South Africa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Eish this has been a real problem in Hawaii since 2015 already according to this article http://m.hawaiinewsnow.com/hawaiinewsnow/pm_/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=od:2SDwEa7V


Yes anything can be turned into a drug abuse object. You can use a apple to smoke weed, i do t think there will be any new legislations placed on the fruit now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine

if that does not work, why not double boil extract or just distill all the legal drugs acasia, datura, and mescaline is still legal if you get it from cactus sources. But still im going to try to vape this kids allergex lol
Allergex e-liquids Nicotine free e-liquids for the kids!


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine

if you take salvia divinorum you have vivid halucinations auditory and visual, to the point that you kind of leave your body(atleast thats what it looks like lol) Fully legal and fuuuuuukkkkssss you up lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine

@halucinated_ I don't mind being called an idiot lol Its fine but just a thought, have you checked all the cough syrups in the country for any part that might get you high or did you just look at codeine and decide that its the only one chemical in there capable of ******* you up... BTW im a medical worker and im not sure what these chems will do when inhaled. Also reguardless of codeine the kids still seem to be vaping the stuff so im not sure what you are trying to say. And furthermore you are in mozambique, are you sure what you guys get over there is even relevant to south africa? Also think about this, what kid would keep vaping something so horrid if it does not give them some high?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> @halucinated_ I don't mind being called an idiot lol Its fine but just a thought, have you checked all the cough syrups in the country for any part that might get you high or did you just look at codeine and decide that its the only one chemical in there capable of ******* you up... BTW im a medical worker and im not sure what these chems will do when inhaled. Also reguardless of codeine the kids still seem to be vaping the stuff so im not sure what you are trying to say. And furthermore you are in mozambique, are you sure what you guys get over there is even relevant to south africa?


Actually yes, it is. That is why it is being abused "medical worker".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine

Wait a minute you just lied lol How would you have access to all brands to look them up, also did you know that you could get high from other things not only heroin related chems, not only opiods get people high you know. Did you know its possible to get high from over 20 plants that grow here naturally?


Hallucinated_ said:


> Actually yes, it is. That is why it is being abused "medical worker".


----------



## jm10

Bright future for the youth my a$$ , i think we are slowly moving back to neanderthal status 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Spyro

Actually we are absolutely one of the countries that still offer codeine over the counter. You can get it in pill form and cough syrup form and it's cheap as chips and in EVERY pharmacy without fail.

Codiene is the "magic" ingredient is sizzurp or whatever it's called. But as mentioned, it's not the only OTC medicine that will braai your tjops.

PS, I wouldn't try out your experiment without picking up some codiene cough syrup. You probably don't want to feel it when your lungs collapse, and the codiene will help with that 

On a side note don't ever try Salvia. Forget leaving your body. You'll leave the galaxy and you won't be able to bring your sanity home with you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hallucinated_

Spyro said:


> Actually we are absolutely one of the countries that still offer codeine over the counter. You can get it in pill form and cough syrup form and it's cheap as chips and in EVERY pharmacy without fail.
> 
> Codiene is the "magic" ingredient is sizzurp or whatever it's called. But as mentioned, it's not the only OTC medicine that will braai your tjops.
> 
> PS, I wouldn't try out your experiment without picking up some codiene cough syrup. You probably don't want to feel it when your lungs collapse, and the codiene will help with that
> 
> On a side note don't ever try Salvia. Forget leaving your body. You'll leave the galaxy and you won't be able to bring your sanity home with you.


The reason why myprodol and mybulin works wonders lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine

I havent even checked if it vapes lol And im not planning on inhaling that stuff, the idea was to see if its even possible to vape them. Im not always so trusting of claims made, especially if the idea is from america and you know how a rumour starts... Even if the kids freak out when they vape it im not sure its even the codeine or whatever is in there it might be a placebo effect like homeopathy ect...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine

i believe in the power of codeine even if it does not work that well for me personally. The way it affects me at higher doses could be described as a minor irretant(ive broken a few bones and recieved everything from "sissy codeine" to oxy's and tr*madol hcl) Didnt get hooked on them as my last bone broken was a clavicle 1yr ago. Besides im far more worried about becoming addicted to uppers as im addicted as f*** to caffeine. ive seen people play up their situation when they are in the ambulance so im not even so sure the few patients ive seen on codeine wasnt faking the emotional distress for attention. Vitals were fine(except for indescrepancies like bp which could be explained away by either codeine being a depressant lowering the bp a bit not to dangerous lvls nothing below 100systolic, and sometimes their bp and HR are raised but that could be the excitement the narcissist feels from fooling the crying family members and the nice ambu ride where there is sooooo much attention given) GCS(GLASGOW COMA SCORE) was normal after they drop the act.(tell them that medical aid might despute the claim if they lie openly and i write it down, which is f-ing true) Me and my assistant quotes around R2500 for an hours work on P1-P2 patients which goes down if its not a medical aid call but who has R1500 For a lie especially after the audience has left and its just me and him/her.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius

People are very uninformed, I happed to deal with these issues often. There is a huge crisis in our country with addiction, specifically over the counter meds. Pharmacies only take your id details if you purchase anything with Codeine. But there is no common data base meaning you can buy from 20 Pharmacies. Stilpain and the above mentioned cough syrup are 2 of the most common addictions. I dealt with a boy last week fresh from rehab, addicted to cough medicine, they drink bottles at a time. In most "dorms" you will find a dealer dealing in Stilpain syrup.
I can't see why this will not work, but this could potentially spell disaster for the industry.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine

Cornelius said:


> People are very uninformed, I happed to deal with these issues often. There is a huge crisis in our country with addiction, specifically over the counter meds. Pharmacies only take your id details if you purchase anything with Codeine. But there is no common data base meaning you can buy from 20 Pharmacies. Stilpain and the above mentioned cough syrup are 2 of the most common addictions. I dealt with a boy last week fresh from rehab, addicted to cough medicine, they drink bottles at a time. In most "dorms" you will find a dealer dealing in Stilpain syrup.
> I can't see why this will not work, but this could potentially spell disaster for the industry.


ive seen heroin addicts blame weed before. It would be easier to admit stillpane addiction than nyaope or heroin. For that matter after the fact they(heroin, codeine and sesame seed muffins) will be picked up as the same thing with most tests. How do you know its stillpane? The other thing is i believe its possible to be addicted to cough medicine as you can get addicted to sugar too. Codeine is an addictive substance yes. But the story has quite a few holes and id like to see them adressed before i believe it. Thats just the kind of untrusting cynical asshole that i am, its good for analysis but not so good interpersonally.


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine

Also i don't dispense codeine, if i have to treat a patient for pain its usually stronger "stuff" so im not the biggest believer in the getting f-ed up power of codeine. If it was all that good we'd have heroin junkies just take the over the counter and avoid all the pesky reprocussions of heroin use, like jail rape and theft for expensive heroin, acurate has codeine and its easy to get, also im sure if you snort acurate after powdering it, it must have a stronger response because of the high uptake from your nasal capillaries. and the looooower uptake with a vape in your lungs also the delivery will be allot faster snorting it than vaping. Vaping it sounds stupid not only for the possible health risks but its so inefficient compared to snorting or injecting it. Did you know that if you inject a quarter of a panado(paracetamol) it will have stronger effects than morphene?


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine

Spyro said:


> Actually we are absolutely one of the countries that still offer codeine over the counter. You can get it in pill form and cough syrup form and it's cheap as chips and in EVERY pharmacy without fail.
> 
> Codiene is the "magic" ingredient is sizzurp or whatever it's called. But as mentioned, it's not the only OTC medicine that will braai your tjops.
> 
> PS, I wouldn't try out your experiment without picking up some codiene cough syrup. You probably don't want to feel it when your lungs collapse, and the codiene will help with that
> 
> On a side note don't ever try Salvia. Forget leaving your body. You'll leave the galaxy and you won't be able to bring your sanity home with you.


LOL i can decompress a pneumothorax lol And i still have the 14G jelco's used to do it, and for that id prefer not to be drunkish as you can do some damage if you insert the needle the wrong way lol Nah jk jk Ive never intended on inhaling the stuff just want to see if it vapes, ive seen vids of people trying to vape coca-cola it didn't even vape so thats the part im still wondering about


----------



## stevie g

Guys calm it down no one vapes cough syrup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius

http://www.stepaway.co.za/News/entr...about-codeine-addiction-sas-silent-dependence

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

@IVapesDaNicotine I'm also addicted to uppers and I used to live on Bioplus. That stopped only when I moved to China and I couldn't get it there. But since you're addicted to caffeine, why not vape it? Have you tried this ... I bought it a few days ago but I haven't tried it yet. Apparently one adds it to other vape juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Hooked said:


> @IVapesDaNicotine I'm also addicted to uppers and I used to live on Bioplus. That stopped only when I moved to China and I couldn't get it there. But since you're addicted to caffeine, why not vape it? Have you tried this ... I bought it a few days ago but I haven't tried it yet. Apparently one adds it to other vape juice.
> 
> View attachment 140895
> 
> 
> View attachment 140896



As a nightshift worker I need this in my life.

@Moerse Rooikat


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Adephi said:


> As a nightshift worker I need this in my life.
> 
> @Moerse Rooikat


why coffee is better 
coffee brakes are good


----------



## RichJB

Cornelius said:


> http://www.stepaway.co.za/News/entr...about-codeine-addiction-sas-silent-dependence



It's terrible how, all around the world, fewer and fewer people are able to make it through the day without drugs of some sort. Today's generation has it better than any other in history, in almost every sense. And yet people seem unable to cope without chemical assistance.

I watched an interesting TED talk about the nature of addiction, and how it stems largely from environment:



I don't agree entirely with him that it's all about environment because, if it was, there would be no preference for people to get addicted to drugs, alcohol, nicotine. They would just as easily get addicted to broccoli or cake flour or toothpaste. Obviously the sensory reward of the substance must have something to do with it, even if it isn't solely responsible for addiction.

One can also understand from this why public health experts are so worried about addiction. It is surely indicative of much deeper problems in society.


----------



## Adephi

Moerse Rooikat said:


> why coffee is better
> coffee brakes are good



For those nights that coffee alone just won't work.


----------



## GerharddP

Not saying I know anything about it but ill leave this here...not all highs are created equally from opiods...DXM cough meds are abundantly available in SA

EDIT:
I will take 0 responsibility for stupidity and the information above is not mine nor do I claim it to be. The information is freely available on the internet and thus cannot be mine...#justsain

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

